# A Tegu Easter



## Styx (Mar 31, 2013)

Dying some eggs for him that have been soft boiled. They are dyed in food coloring, nothing more.






Some treats I got for him at a local Asian food store, so these are all intended for human consumption.





The eggs drying.





His Easter dinner.





Time to eat it all!




I hope everyone approved. What did everyone else do for their tegu for Egg Day?


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Mar 31, 2013)

WAY kewl! Nice way to celebrate with them


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 31, 2013)

Nothing special, mine ate shrimp heads.


----------



## Aardbark (Apr 1, 2013)

Aww that was awesome. Happy easter treat. 

Mine slept the entire day, lol.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: RE: A Tegu Easter*



laurarfl said:


> Nothing special, mine ate shrimp heads.



Shrimp heads, shrimp heads, roly poly shrimp heads...  (dr.demento) I'm old, what do you want...haha


----------



## Dubya (Apr 1, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> laurarfl said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing special, mine ate shrimp heads.
> ...



Fish heads, fish heads, roly poly fish heads! I remember Dr. Demento! I'm old too!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 1, 2013)

Yessss. Haha. And "dead puppies aren't much fun... "


----------



## Dubya (Apr 1, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Yessss. Haha. And "dead puppies aren't much fun... "



HAHA! yes, that one too!


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 1, 2013)

eat them up, yum!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 1, 2013)

Laura yessssss! Haha


"I took a fish head to the movies, didn't have to pay to get it in..." haha


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 2, 2013)

They can't play baseball, don't wear sweaters, They're not good dancers, don't play drums.

The video is a riot!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yep


----------

